# What are some good ways to cope with anxiety and depression?



## Derek Wilson (Aug 19, 2018)

What are some good ways to cope with anxiety and depression without using medication?


----------



## DevilEyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> What are some good ways to cope with anxiety and depression without using medication?



The way is to give some rest for the body and mind. I prefer to chill in the place, where i have no job or any irritants. 

Try to meditate or talk with your close people heart-to-heart. 

Good luck, bro


----------

